# Shower screen



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

My year 2000 B564 has a three-part folding shower screen for the separate shower. The two sections farthest from the wall fastening had dropped a few millimetres and dragged across the tray when moved. I endured this for a while, lifting them to open, but this obviosuly could not continue. 

I checked MHF forum, of course, but without a 'hit'. So, assuming I probably had another job to keep the professionals gainfully employed, I nevertheless decided to take a proper look.

On the inner side, the screen is attached to the wall channel with three screws, concealed under easily removed caps. Having unscrewed them it was a simple matter to take out the screen. Then it was obvious that the screws a which fastened the centre section to the next one had come loose. Rescrew, give the screen a good clean while off, re-attach, and hey presto, screen works properly again.

Not rocket science, but someone might find it useful to know at some future time.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info and guess what I have the same thing, and will be doing exactly the same maintainence issue, the end part of the shower screen has dropped and is on the floor, only just arrived back for Italy so will be looking at that when it gets warmer..


----------



## Elena Maria (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks for providing best information about shower screen get more information about shower screen brand Dabbl


----------

